# Does all gutter seal suck or what?



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a tried two dozen gutter seal brands over the years with very disappointing results. 

It does not seem to matter what it claims to do, whats in it or how much it costs. 

What is your favorite brand and method of applying gutter seal to get consistent drip free results? 

(For aluminum gutters) :furious:


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Geocell 2300


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Solar Seal polyurethane caulk works well.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

needestimate said:


> I have a tried two dozen gutter seal brands over the years with very disappointing results.
> 
> It does not seem to matter what it claims to do, whats in it or how much it costs.
> 
> ...


If you're not using it on fresh, new metal, before it gets wet or dirty, they are all going to suck.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of solar seal. It seems that with gutters, no matter which brand you use, you need to use a lot.


----------



## AAA Gutter (Nov 23, 2006)

Geocel 2320 gray, use plenty


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

never liked any geocell products very much. for gutters the best is Alcoa gutter seal . "liquid solder" . dosent work well though when its below freezing.


----------



## mpvoss (Nov 29, 2005)

I use Ruscoe 12-3 with great results.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

AAA Gutter said:


> Geocel 2320 gray, use plenty


Another vote for Geocel 2320. White on white gutters and clear on other colors.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Sub it out with seamless gutters. No seams to fail.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

paulie said:


> Sub it out with seamless gutters. No seams to fail.


There are still end caps, corner miters, etc. that need sealing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

anytime i work with sealing gutter metal i always pre clean with alcohol or brake cleaner


----------



## AAA Gutter (Nov 23, 2006)

needestimate said:


> I have a tried two dozen gutter seal brands over the years with very disappointing results.
> 
> It does not seem to matter what it claims to do, whats in it or how much it costs.
> 
> ...


UMM, you are putting it on the inside, right?:sad:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

AAA Gutter said:


> UMM, you are putting it on the inside, right?:sad:



:laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

AAA Gutter said:


> UMM, you are putting it on the inside, right?:sad:



Whenever i use it i end up with it inside my shirt, tool belt, nose and anywhere else my fingers end up. Does that count?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Like rooferjim already said, this is the best stuff no doubt. Alcoa Gutter Seal.

http://www.vintagetrailersupply.com/Alcoa_Gutterseal_p/vts-138.htm

Andy.


----------

